# Solved: PYTHON Text Input - Please Help



## nick43137 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hello, I am a Novice Programmer using PYTHON. I have a question, in PYTHON can you're users type text as input? I typed this in:

```
name = input("What is your name? ")
```
And if I type in text it says this:

```
What is your name? My Name

Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "C:\Documents and Settings\traci\Desktop\ID", line 8, in 
    name = input("What is your name? ")
  File "", line 1
    My Name
          ^
SyntaxError: unexpected EOF while parsing
```
It dose fine if I type in a number...but no one's name is a number!
Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

This should work:


```
name = raw_input('What is your name?\n')
print "Welcome, " + name + "!"
```
Take a look: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Python_Programming/Input_and_output


----------

